# Remember the cashmere yarn from china some of us ordered?



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, I got mine today!! Hurray!
I ordered it April 15, so it took a couple of weeks to get thru Customs, but it is really quite nice and worth the wait. I ordered three skeins - one red, one black, and one white. The colors look pretty much exactly the same as they looked (and still look) on the computer screen. I was happy to see that, because sometimes I have ordered yarns online elsewhere and been disappointed when they came and were a slightly different color. This way I can reorder with confidence if I want to get more (and I sure do). I don't think you can go wrong at less than $5 a skein and free shipping.

The yarn has a nice cushy, soft texture. It is around 437yds in approx 50 grms so it is lace weight. Should make a great Stevieland, lol! Can't wait to start knitting. Just have to be a good girl and finish the two projects I already have on my needles. Boo hoo!

I see they have many other colors to choose from right now, as well as other types of yarn fibers. If you want to check it out, Google "Suntek" and then search their site for either "yarn" or "cashmere". The link is really long, so I hesitate to post it here. If you have trouble finding it, PM me and I'll lend a hand.

Happy knitting!
Vicki


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great, another yarn source...... It sounds wonderful with free shipping and cashmere...... I think my resistance is weakening..... Yep, definitely weakening....... Off to look.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I feel like I find all the secrets of the universe here.


----------



## Ivy3501 (Mar 18, 2012)

What is the name of the yarn company?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Suntek. It sell like everything you could think of, so don't be surprised when you find yourself in the middle of hardware stuff at first, or whatever. Just type "cashemere yarn" in the search box. They sell other knitting stuff, too.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.suntekstore.com/search.php?encode=YTozOntzOjg6ImNhdGVnb3J5IjtzOjE6IjAiO3M6ODoia2V5d29yZHMiO3M6MTM6ImNhc2htZXJlIHlhcm4iO3M6MTg6InNlYXJjaF9lbmNvZGVfdGltZSI7aToxMzM2MDIxMDI2O30=

I forgot to add - I also got a coupon, for $2 off my next order of $10 or more, attached to my order confirmation email. Nice.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I swore I would not buy any more yarn, but have to look at this site and see if they ship to Australia.


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

I found it, but I have a question. It is wool and I have never been able to wear it because its' scratchy feel. So, question....is this scratchy and uncomfortable?


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

ginamarie12345 said:


> I found it, but I have a question. It is wool and I have never been able to wear it because its' scratchy feel. So, question....is this scratchy and uncomfortable?


It's 95% goat cashmere and 5% mink. The goats and mink are brushed for their fur similar to the way angora is collected from rabbits. Since the fibers are shorter and more dense, the garment will be very, very warm... but extremely soft. It has some halo, not as fluffy as angora, but some halo.

This yarn still has a bit of oil from the spinning machines on it, so I highly recommend you knit a swatch, give it a good soak to release the oils, then block in order to get a true gauge... if gauge is an issue for the project. Once it's washed it really fluffs out nicely. I plan to make shawlettes with mine.

Did I mention it's cashmere? LOL


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Suntek. It sell like everything you could think of, so don't be surprised when you find yourself in the middle of hardware stuff at first, or whatever. Just type "cashemere yarn" in the search box. They sell other knitting stuff, too.


I ordered some snips and flower looms as well. Chinese steel products are excellent, and their scissors and snips are razor sharp. However, the plastics are pretty iffy. The looms I ordered are brittle hard plastic and probably won't survive a large project without a lot of TLC. Sometimes we just get what we pay for and sometimes we get a great deal


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you so much!! I will be sure to purchase some..


shaney63 said:


> ginamarie12345 said:
> 
> 
> > I found it, but I have a question. It is wool and I have never been able to wear it because its' scratchy feel. So, question....is this scratchy and uncomfortable?
> ...


----------



## Ivy3501 (Mar 18, 2012)

I looked at the web site and they have done a good job with pictures of their products and descriptions. 
They mention that the buyer is responsible for duty.
If you are in the US can you please tell me how much duty you had to pay and was that determined by weight or a percentage of the cost? I see that different fibers are assessed differently, also mentioned in the same article is that the amount of trade between a specific country and the US is a factor in the equation, and that relative to the US, our biggest trade deficit is with China. After looking at the info, I wonder what the duty on yarn from Ice company in Turkey would be in comparison with the yarn from China. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks. 
....PS- it does seem to me that all things considered that the US government has better things to do than open a package of yarn, inspect it and go through the exercise of determining fiber content and what tariff there should be on enough yarn to make a sweater. However, in this crazy world that is exactly the kind of thing I would expect them to do. 

I found the following information on ehow: 

Special Import Duty Rates
Textiles are an important commodity ,and the U.S. government charges special import duty rates to protect domestic production. There are general rates that apply to most nations, considered normal in trade relations. Cotton yarn, for example, has a high import duty rate, but cotton gauze has no import duty. Special rates apply to specific governments related to a specific industry. These rates are lower than the general rates and can be as low as zero. Restricted rates apply to countries with whom the government wishes to restrict imports. An examples would be Cuba, where import duties are as high as 90 percent.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> The link is really long, so I hesitate to post it here.


I use tinyurl.com to make long link address.... shorter, been using them for years.

This link that someone posted above was 185 characters http://tinyurl.com/7gq7d2v now is 26 characters


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

shaney63 said:


> vjh1530 said:
> 
> 
> > Suntek. It sell like everything you could think of, so don't be surprised when you find yourself in the middle of hardware stuff at first, or whatever. Just type "cashemere yarn" in the search box. They sell other knitting stuff, too.
> ...


Thanks for that info! I am also a sewist and quilter, and love sharp scissors. Maybe I'll treat myself to a pair . . . . . . . .


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ivy3501 said:


> I looked at the web site and they have done a good job with pictures of their products and descriptions.
> They mention that the buyer is responsible for duty.
> If you are in the US can you please tell me how much duty you had to pay and was that determined by weight or a percentage of the cost? I see that different fibers are assessed differently, also mentioned in the same article is that the amount of trade between a specific country and the US is a factor in the equation, and that relative to the US, our biggest trade deficit is with China. After looking at the info, I wonder what the duty on yarn from Ice company in Turkey would be in comparison with the yarn from China. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.
> ....PS- it does seem to me that all things considered that the US government has better things to do than open a package of yarn, inspect it and go through the exercise of determining fiber content and what tariff there should be on enough yarn to make a sweater. However, in this crazy world that is exactly the kind of thing I would expect them to do.
> ...


Wow! Didn't know that about the Customs thing. The envelope had all kinds of writing on it and stamps - mainly in Chinese. I just assumed the company paid the Customs charges in order to sell them here. How do I find out if I need to do anything about that?


----------



## Ivy3501 (Mar 18, 2012)

From my limited experience, if you had to do anything, it would have been at the time it was delivered.


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

I found another yarn there that I have a question about. The yarn is a blend of cotton and milk fiber. What the heck is milk fiber???


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Milk fiber
Look here: sounds nice, right?

http://www.teonline.com/articles/2008/11/wear-milk-if-you-cant-drink-it.html


----------



## Ivy3501 (Mar 18, 2012)

I saw the milk fiber too and this is what I found with a quick search:

"Milk yarn

Cyarn milk protein fiber dewaters and skims milk, and manufactures the protein spinning fluid suitable for wet spinning process by means of new bio-engineering technique, and new high-grade textile fiber is made by combining them. In April 2004, it passed Oeko-Tex Standard 100 green certification for the international ecological textiles.

Cyarn milk protein fiber is healthy for skin, comfortable, with bright colors due to good dyeability, etc. The milk protein fiber can be spun purely or spun with cashmere, silk, spun silk, cotton, wool, ramie and other fibers to weave fabrics with the features of milk protein fiber.It can also be used to create top-grade underwear, shirts, T shirts, loungewear, etc. to satisfy people's pursuit of comfortable, healthy, superior and fashionable garments.

The milk protein fiber is a fresh product as a superior green, healthy and comfortable fiber, milk protei fiber will certainly become popular goods in the market as new favorite of the Textile."

Another reference said that the Chinese do the best job making milk fiber yarn. I don't know if that is old information or still true.


----------



## Ivy3501 (Mar 18, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> Milk fiber
> Look here: sounds nice, right?
> 
> http://www.teonline.com/articles/2008/11/wear-milk-if-you-cant-drink-it.html


Had to LOL when they talk about milk's amino acids as if they are absorbed through the skin. ....hmm that can't be true, right?

Another thought that leaps to mind is that they are using a heck of a lot of dehydrated milk that could probably go a long way towards feeding people instead of making a cashmere substitute with it.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Whether you order directly from China, or buy products made in China, you are still contributing to their wealth. Have you noticed how many of the yarns we purchase are made in China, Turkey, Italy, etc.? Additionally, since Hong Kong reverted to China, it is all the same as Mainland China. There is no simple answer to avoiding Chinese made products. In short, you cannot divest yourself from it. 

Remember when EVERTHING was made in Japan?

These are just my thoughts.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Denisejh, thanks for that info. I appreciate your taking the time to inform us. 

As for ordering globally - my three balls of yarn aren't going to affect any policies in any country. It would take a major effort by something as huge as the government to affect lasting change. In the meantime, people in China or wherever have to eat too, and their jobs making my yarn give them that opportunity.
I don't make myself crazy anymore - I consider myself a child of the world anyway. And there has been abuse since the world began and will continue long after I am gone. I don't like it but have learned to live with it. Good luck avoiding Chinese products anyway. Very little, including products made in the USA, doesn't have a Chinese part in there somewhere. 
Vicki


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Moe C said:


> When milk yarn was mentioned, I thought it was from the milkweed. You know that plant with the pods that Monarch butterflies feed on? The pods explode releasing fluffy, white fibre.


That would be good. Those weeds are such a nasty pest. At least there would be some use for them.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Ivy3501 said:


> I saw the milk fiber too and this is what I found with a quick search:
> 
> "Milk yarn
> 
> ...


Absolutelly fascinating!!

Dot


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I saw those needles too, but they looked didn't look like they would be a very good quality. The problem with circs that I personally have found is that up to a point, you get what you pay for . I have found good quality circs online esp at ebay for decent prices. If those cables are cheaply made they don't stay attached and are stiff to work with. Poorly made circs can make knitting a nightmare if you have to wrestle that cable the whole time. If you want, I can give you some links to circs I have purchased that were easy to work with and fairly inexpensive.
> Everyone here goes nuts over yarn quality (the whole yarn snob debates) but to me the important money needs to be spent on the needles. Good needles can make inexpensive yarn look wonderful. But junky needles can make even cashmere look lousy.


Yes please, some links. I am starting some lace knitting, have never done it before, and find a finer point would be so much better than the needles I am using. Thank you very much.


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

Don't by from China if I can get it elsewhere and there are lots of cashmere yarn from other places available to us. Might cost a bit more but it is worth it.


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have bought their metal circular needles and they took a month to arrive. Was very happy with the quality for the price. The cable is plastic coated metal and very easy to use. I bought the shortest size (16") to use for hats and baby items. I ordered some yarn and hope to get it any day now since it has been almost a month now. I did not pay any duty on the needles. 
Hope this info helps.
Ellen


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Denisejh, thanks for that info. I appreciate your taking the time to inform us.
> 
> As for ordering globally - my three balls of yarn aren't going to affect any policies in any country. It would take a major effort by something as huge as the government to affect lasting change. In the meantime, people in China or wherever have to eat too, and their jobs making my yarn give them that opportunity.
> I don't make myself crazy anymore - I consider myself a child of the world anyway. And there has been abuse since the world began and will continue long after I am gone. I don't like it but have learned to live with it. Good luck avoiding Chinese products anyway. Very little, including products made in the USA, doesn't have a Chinese part in there somewhere.
> Vicki


Interesting. Thanks.
I agree. American manufacturers buy a lot of their parts/components overseas. That will never change. Exchange of goods has been going on since man was first able to travel.
I don't think we need to worry about where the milk goes. American dairy farmers have a tough time staying in business. Additional uses for milk worldwide is a good thing.


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

Is this a DK weight? I can't tell from the website. thanks



vjh1530 said:


> Well, I got mine today!! Hurray!
> I ordered it April 15, so it took a couple of weeks to get thru Customs, but it is really quite nice and worth the wait. I ordered three skeins - one red, one black, and one white. The colors look pretty much exactly the same as they looked (and still look) on the computer screen. I was happy to see that, because sometimes I have ordered yarns online elsewhere and been disappointed when they came and were a slightly different color. This way I can reorder with confidence if I want to get more (and I sure do). I don't think you can go wrong at less than $5 a skein and free shipping.
> 
> The yarn has a nice cushy, soft texture. It is around 437yds in approx 50 grms so it is lace weight. Should make a great Stevieland, lol! Can't wait to start knitting. Just have to be a good girl and finish the two projects I already have on my needles. Boo hoo!
> ...


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Elis, there was an article in "Spin-Off" magasine last year un that very subject with input from Weavers, knitters and spinners the late summer, early autumn issue. I believe Interweave publishes it. I found it fascinating myself.


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

Well said.


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

Well said VJH1530


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

When I was a child in the fifties we were told that milkweed silk had been used during the war for something. Was it stuffing lifejackets, or maybe spinning parachute silk?

I understand now that herbicides have cut down the amount of milkweed immensely and that in turn has contributed to the reduction in population of monarch butterflies throughout the world.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

We have some milkweeds in our fenceline. Maybe that's why we had so many butterflies in our lilac bushes last year.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Probably more info than you want, but....
Common milkweed has been used traditionally a tea prepared from its root as a diuretic for kidney stones, a laxative, and an expectorant. It has been used to treat asthma and bronchitis and it induces sweating. The sap has been used for chewing gum, which is considered very dangerous because of the presence of cardioactive compounds in the plant. The sap has also been used as a topical remedy for worts, ringworm and moles. Some Native Americans used milkweed as a contraceptive. It was also a folk remedy for cancer. Today, milkweed has limited medicinal use; other milkweed species, such as the swamp milkweed, have more widespread use. Parts of the milkweed plant can be eaten, but the similarity of this plant to toxic look-alikes would serve as a caution against this practice. It is used by some as an emetic, a potion to sooth the nerves, and as a stomach tonic. It is also believed to kill parasitic worms.
In World War II, children in the United States were encouraged to collect milkweed pods and turn them in to the government, where the fluffy silk was used to stuff lifevests and flying suits. The silk was especially good because of its exceptional buoyancy and lightweight. Also in World War II, because of the shortage of natural rubber, scientists in the United States tried to turn common milkweeds latex into a rubber like substance.


----------



## crazyquiltmom (Feb 28, 2011)

This is very confusing to read, but it looks to me as though you are not importing enough cashmere yarn to worry about. Tariffs seem to be based per kilogram imported. Not to insult anyone's intelligence in the US, but a kilogram is roughly 2.2 lbs.

Believe me, if you owed $$, you would have had to pay upon receipt of your parcel.

When we lived in Singapore, I mailed a box of old paperback books to my father-in-law in Pennsylvania, & the value I placed on the customs declaration exceeded the "free" amount. He had to pay import duty on used books. I never made that mistake again.

http://www.usitc.gov/publications/docs/tata/hts/bychapter/1100c51.pdf


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Jean 45 said:


> vjh1530 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw those needles too, but they looked didn't look like they would be a very good quality. The problem with circs that I personally have found is that up to a point, you get what you pay for . I have found good quality circs online esp at ebay for decent prices. If those cables are cheaply made they don't stay attached and are stiff to work with. Poorly made circs can make knitting a nightmare if you have to wrestle that cable the whole time. If you want, I can give you some links to circs I have purchased that were easy to work with and fairly inexpensive.
> ...


Try Chiaogoo Red Lace needles. They are very pointy and reasonably priced.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Sounds great thanks for posting that. :thumbup:


----------



## kathome (Dec 2, 2011)

Woolywarmer said:


> Negative remarks: China already owns the USA;you only need to look into the national debt. It is controlled by a dictator and has an ongoing dismal history of abusing human rights (look into the current news). I don't understand the willingness to support such a regime (and if you buy from China, you are); there are too many free nations to support. Finally, if you are ordering direct from China I'll bet Homeland Security is watching you.


Woolywarmer, thanks for posting. I am in full agreement with you on this. With all that's going on economically in the USA I cannot justify purchasing anything overseas if at all possible to purchase an item made in our own country. I mean absolutely no disrespect to the people who posted thoughts such as "It shipped from Hong Kong and not China" Hong Kong transferred sovereignty to China from the UK in 1997. That is equal to saying it shipped from Hawaii and not the USA. As for another comment regarding that a few skeins won't matter in the whole picture, well, while those 3 or 4 skeins are so nice that you not only purchase more but tell everyone how nice they are and it starts a snowball. When I visit my LYS I always ask from what country the yarn is made and shipped. I'd gladly pay $1 more for something made in the USA.

Again, this is not a personal attack on anyone. I think that sometimes (myself included) want the prettiest, softest, fastest.... whatever ..... and don't stop to think the full ramifications.

I like that Toyota car better........... after all, it's only 1 car.


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, BobnDejasmom! I'm glad to know I was remembering my milkweed facts and not making them up!


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.suntekstore.com/search.php?encode=YTozOntzOjg6ImNhdGVnb3J5IjtzOjE6IjAiO3M6ODoia2V5d29yZHMiO3M6ODoiY2FzaG1lcmUiO3M6MTg6InNlYXJjaF9lbmNvZGVfdGltZSI7aToxMzM2MTYyMDkwO30=

Here is the suntek store link


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Do they sell larger amounts of the same dye lot or are you limited to a 1 skein order of a certain color? Has anyone ordered any other yarn such as worsted or dk wt. yarn. Will have to explore the site further. thanks for the heads up on this one.


----------



## ChristineK (Mar 27, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> I swore I would not buy any more yarn, but have to look at this site and see if they ship to Australia.


I would be good to know if anyone has purchased wool from this site from Australia. I think they ship here for free going by their website.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello,

I can't believe it...........yet another source for yarn.
I will have to take a peek. Heaven forbid my statsh should get smaller....


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree with wooly warmer. I too was wondering why we would buy from China.Isn't it better to support your own industries? Maybe we pay more, but it all goes to help out our own country. Beware of the man who smiles widely, offers items cheaply and carries a big stick. Seamus.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I checked this yarn out on their Web site. It doesn't give any clue as to the thickness of the yarn, though it looks like fingering or lace weight to me - quite fine. Is this the case? Very lovely colors, but it seems to me that anything knitted with this yarn would felt if laundered by machine. Am I right about this? Are you planning on hand washing yours? Even if hand washed (and laid flat to dry), it looks like it would mat in a very short time - especially being made with the short length fibers that tend to work their way out to the surface during wear. Please let us know how it performs for you after washing and wearing a few times. Thanks.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

I agree, also, China has a bad track record as far as contaminating food stuffs and dishonesty in labeling. I read recently that they still are finding that baby formula there that was tainted with melamine.


Woolywarmer said:


> Negative remarks: China already owns the USA;you only need to look into the national debt. It is controlled by a dictator and has an ongoing dismal history of abusing human rights (look into the current news). I don't understand the willingness to support such a regime (and if you buy from China, you are); there are too many free nations to support. Finally, if you are ordering direct from China I'll bet Homeland Security is watching you.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sometimes a bargain is really a false bargain.


seamus said:


> I agree with wooly warmer. I too was wondering why we would buy from China.Isn't it better to support your own industries? Maybe we pay more, but it all goes to help out our own country. Beware of the man who smiles widely, offers items cheaply and carries a big stick. Seamus.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Well, I got mine today!! Hurray!
> I ordered it April 15, so it took a couple of weeks to get thru Customs, but it is really quite nice and worth the wait. I ordered three skeins - one red, one black, and one white. The colors look pretty much exactly the same as they looked (and still look) on the computer screen. I was happy to see that, because sometimes I have ordered yarns online elsewhere and been disappointed when they came and were a slightly different color. This way I can reorder with confidence if I want to get more (and I sure do). I don't think you can go wrong at less than $5 a skein and free shipping.
> 
> The yarn has a nice cushy, soft texture. It is around 437yds in approx 50 grms so it is lace weight. Should make a great Stevieland, lol! Can't wait to start knitting. Just have to be a good girl and finish the two projects I already have on my needles. Boo hoo!
> ...


Thanks for the tip. Checked out some cotton blend from them and sent an e mail question. saw the cashmere. It looks yummy!


----------



## edgewalker (Dec 14, 2011)

shaney63 said:


> ginamarie12345 said:
> 
> 
> > I found it, but I have a question. It is wool and I have never been able to wear it because its' scratchy feel. So, question....is this scratchy and uncomfortable?
> ...


I'm a little concerned about the oil on the yarn. How do you get it to "release" the oil before you knit up a project? Do you wash the whole skein?

Also, am thinking of doubling it to make a sweater or top. Would that work? Thanks for any help.....


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> And if you don't like your sweater you can throw it in the blender and make a smoothie out of it!!


Lol lol!!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

The Cashmere yarn is the thickness of sock yarn. It is 95% cashmere, 5% mink cashmere. It says it has 3 internal strands and is 437 yards per skein. It is a tight spun yarn and is not very fuzzy. Gentle hand wash or dry clean. This is the softest yarn I have ever purchased. It would be great for any of stevieland's shawls. I just purchased another 4 skeins of blue and yellow and plan to purchase 2 more of stevieland's shawl patterns.


kimmyz said:


> I checked this yarn out on their Web site. It doesn't give any clue as to the thickness of the yarn, though it looks like fingering or lace weight to me - quite fine. Is this the case? Very lovely colors, but it seems to me that anything knitted with this yarn would felt if laundered by machine. Am I right about this? Are you planning on hand washing yours? Even if hand washed (and laid flat to dry), it looks like it would mat in a very short time - especially being made with the short length fibers that tend to work their way out to the surface during wear. Please let us know how it performs for you after washing and wearing a few times. Thanks.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Woolywarmer said:


> Negative remarks: China already owns the USA;you only need to look into the national debt. It is controlled by a dictator and has an ongoing dismal history of abusing human rights (look into the current news). I don't understand the willingness to support such a regime .....


Sorry I cut off your quote, but this is what we need complain to OUR government and OUR elected officials about. And we need to be diligent about it. We need to tell them over and over and over until they listen. We also need to look at who we are electing at all levels. They need to represent what is good for the American people, not their incomes, guaranteed retirement, health care and all the other things WE the People can't afford and don't want.
Talk about My soapbox..........


----------



## barbcarroll (Sep 7, 2011)

it is stated that shipping is free. were there any taxes or duty charges or any other charges to the US ?


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Meanwhile back at the Bunkhouse, I looked at the Suntek site. The colors of the yarn look beautiful. 
I like to order from Smileysyarn.com. I have to admit to ordering $50 worth of yarn a couple of months in a row, spending all my "mad money." Shipping was $12.95 (I think) and was well worth it. The yarn is really nice. If you check out the site click on their internet sales. There are some fantastic yarns (depending on what you like) for 99 cents and up. (It is worth it to order with a friend for a $50 order.)
Yes. I buy yarn that comes from Peru and Turkey. No, there is no LYS.


----------



## Elis (Nov 1, 2011)

grandmadawn said:


> Elis, there was an article in "Spin-Off" magasine last year un that very subject with input from Weavers, knitters and spinners the late summer, early autumn issue. I believe Interweave publishes it. I found it fascinating myself.


Thank you for that information, Grandmadawn. I had never heard of that magazine but Google informs that there is a UK version published, so it looks like another subscription will be required. our hobbies keep us poor, don't they?

hank you for hat info


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

No. Nothing added or requested at delivery.


barbcarroll said:


> it is stated that shipping is free. were there any taxes or duty charges or any other charges to the US ?


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

seamus said:


> I agree with wooly warmer. I too was wondering why we would buy from China.Isn't it better to support your own industries? Maybe we pay more, but it all goes to help out our own country. Beware of the man who smiles widely, offers items cheaply and carries a big stick. Seamus.


...and to just add another thought...China restricts the buying/importing of American made goods.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for reminding us of that. Every dollar we spend is a vote for how we want our world to be shaped.


nikka said:


> seamus said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with wooly warmer. I too was wondering why we would buy from China.Isn't it better to support your own industries? Maybe we pay more, but it all goes to help out our own country. Beware of the man who smiles widely, offers items cheaply and carries a big stick. Seamus.
> ...


----------



## edgewalker (Dec 14, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> The Cashmere yarn is the thickness of sock yarn. It is 95% cashmere, 5% mink cashmere. It says it has 3 internal strands and is 437 yards per skein. It is a tight spun yarn and is not very fuzzy. Gentle hand wash or dry clean. This is the softest yarn I have ever purchased. It would be great for any of stevieland's shawls. I just purchased another 4 skeins of blue and yellow and plan to purchase 2 more of stevieland's shawl patterns.
> 
> I was wondering if you noticed any oil on the yarn as mentioned previously? Would it need to be washed before knitting? Also, do you think you could knit two or three strands together to make it thicker? Thanks.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Has anyone tried removing oil with water? It used to be a joke at one time. Seamus


----------



## efoley (May 5, 2012)

Question re customs: I've ordered yarn on EBay from China and Outer Mongolia. Nice. Took longer than two wks to deliver. Customs never a problem. When one travels outside the country one has a quota, I don't remember exactly how much, but several hundred dollars, below which there is no duty payable. 

Re Buying from China....the servitude of some does not appear to be a government policy, any more than, the co-option of young women as sex slaves that we were surprised to hear happens or happened a lot in my city. It's the sorry circumstance of humanity that keeps civil rights discussions going in this country and around the world. And, there is considerable discussion,pro and con, about the value of shunning a country or exposing its leaders and its citizens to a better way. Consider that I live where cars are made and where a lot of people urge one to buy American...So try, already....the last I heard is that the car with the most American parts these days is Honda. I'm open to correction.

Glad to hear the discussion on milk fiber. i bought some a few months ago in Pittsburgh, but have yet to try it. it is very soft, and doesn't stay put on a ball very well.

As for cheap on line circular needles. I've bought some. I don't knit a lot or rather I don't use the same needles to knit on time and again. I have multiples of all sizes bec like too many knitters I have many projects in progress. I've found the ones i have hold up very well is the circular part isn't too large for the number of stitches. When it is, there is strain where the plastic stitch older hits the wood, bamboo or whatever it says it is. I've had one, but only one detach. I'm philosophical about it. What's forever?


----------



## Elis (Nov 1, 2011)

seamus said:


> Has anyone tried removing oil with water? It used to be a joke at one time. Seamus


Almost all coned shetland wool, and some other special wools, we use for machine knitting is spun in oil which is removed AFTER knitting by a hand wash in a medium strength washing-up liquid solution. This removes the oil and allows the wool to soften and full up to reveal its best properties. Of course, test squares have to be washed before measuring.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I did try knitting a swatch from one of the yarns - very soft, nice to work with, no oil on any that I can see or feel. I ordered another batch to put away for shawls, etc.
I use Knitpicks needles. Very nice sharp points, inexpensive, and I've never had a problem except once while using a #4, it snapped while I was casting on. Probably as much my fault as the needles, but they sent me a whole new set immediately, so no complaints. As long as I use the little wire key to lock down the cable they have never come apart on me. If I don't, they have, but I have found that will happen with other screw-on needle brands as well. Even my Addi clicks came apart a couple of times when I pushed down to slide the yarn caught on the ridge where the needle clicks into the cable. I rarely use them anymore because of that ridge, esp for thin yarns.
One of my lace instruction books recommended INOX circ needles, and a few KPrs had told me they liked them, too. I tried a set one day that I had gotten as a free gift from a LYS when I was pulling my hair out trying to knit a thin fingering weight linen yarn and fell in love. So I just ordered a couple of sizes from Ebay. Only $5 each and $2.75 shipping for the lot of them. Didn't feel like schlepping around stores trying to find them. Gas is too expensive nowadays, lol!


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

Where do you think the yarn is coming from the big name "American" companies? Just because they are an "American" company does not mean the goods they sell are not coming from a foreign company. I believe China is just bypassing the third party.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

http://swissmc.academia.edu/IgorPustylnick/Papers/1050069/Sourcing_vs._Importing_Comparative_Analysis_Based_on_the_Canadian_Knitting_Yarn_Industry

Might want to read this. Many of the yarns we think of as "American" are in reality sourced in China with an American label put on it.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Marilyn803 said:


> http://swissmc.academia.edu/IgorPustylnick/Papers/1050069/Sourcing_vs._Importing_Comparative_Analysis_Based_on_the_Canadian_Knitting_Yarn_Industry
> 
> Might want to read this. Many of the yarns we think of as "American" are in reality sourced in China with an American label put on it.


Very interesting. Thanks.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Marilyn803 said:


> Where do you think the yarn is coming from the big name "American" companies? Just because they are an "American" company does not mean the goods they sell are not coming from a foreign company. I believe China is just bypassing the third party.


 :thumbup:


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

If it's made in America, the label will say so. Otherwise, it isn't.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> The Cashmere yarn is the thickness of sock yarn. It is 95% cashmere, 5% mink cashmere. It says it has 3 internal strands and is 437 yards per skein. It is a tight spun yarn and is not very fuzzy. Gentle hand wash or dry clean. This is the softest yarn I have ever purchased. It would be great for any of stevieland's shawls. I just purchased another 4 skeins of blue and yellow and plan to purchase 2 more of stevieland's shawl patterns.
> 
> 
> kimmyz said:
> ...


Awesome !.. i was just sitting here thinking about that as i ordered 2 my self


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

Rosebay, please check what the requirements are for a label to say "made in America". It can be as little as slapping a label on it. The rules are very lax. If an item is assembled in America, it can say "made in America" even though the manufacturing/components are made elsewhere.


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

Marilyn803 said:


> Rosebay, please check what the requirements are for a label to say "made in America". It can be as little as slapping a label on it. The rules are very lax. If an item is assembled in America, it can say "made in America" even though the manufacturing/components are made elsewhere.


This is very interesting.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

It IS very interesting. There are so many loopholes and gray areas that the manufacturers are able to work around the true "Made In America". I know this because I have friends who work in the industry and we have many, many conversation regarding this topic.


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

Marilyn803 Thanks for sharing...this forum continues to enlighten.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

Your welcome.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

Check out what "organic" means. It doesn't always mean what we think of as "organic". The requirements that are required in order to use the "organic" label are much less than what the we believe to be true.


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

This is a very interesting discussion. I have purchased some yarn from China on eBay. So far I haven't worked with it. I have also purchased some fantastic yarn on eBay that is made in the USA by home spinners and dyers with yarn from their own sheep. 
I think that we have to be careful when we buy from third world countries. I can't help but recall the fiasco that occurred with the melamine contaminated pet food and flour from China. We have to remember that there are a lot of chemicals that are commonly used there that are banned in North America, the UK and Europe due to health issues. It is something to think about anyway. (Is my paranoia showing?)


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

YorkieMama said:


> This is a very interesting discussion. I have purchased some yarn from China on eBay. So far I haven't worked with it. I have also purchased some fantastic yarn on eBay that is made in the USA by home spinners and dyers with yarn from their own sheep.
> I think that we have to be careful when we buy from third world countries. I can't help but recall the fiasco that occurred with the melamine contaminated pet food and flour from China. We have to remember that there are a lot of chemicals that are commonly used there that are banned in North America, the UK and Europe due to health issues. It is something to think about anyway. (Is my paranoia showing?)


Not paranoia. Awareness of the world around us.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree, not paranoia...just knowledge.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow, that is not a long wait, considering where it came from. I am sure you are going to have a lot of fun creating some nice things with the yarn you purchased. I think I had ordered from this company a few years ago and was not disappointed in what I had received.


----------



## rhbarry (Aug 4, 2011)

Ellen36 said:


> I have bought their metal circular needles and they took a month to arrive. Was very happy with the quality for the price. The cable is plastic coated metal and very easy to use. I bought the shortest size (16") to use for hats and baby items. I ordered some yarn and hope to get it any day now since it has been almost a month now. I did not pay any duty on the needles.
> Hope this info helps.
> Ellen


good to know. thanks. I have been looking at those needles and was wondering. Now I will order... Yahoo!!! more knitting supplies....


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

I just ordered 6 of the white cashmere yarn yesterday to make my Granddaughter's 2 lace Ashton shawls for Christmas to wear for their dances with their fancy gowns..... This will be a first for me on the lace knitting....


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

I got a set of the stainless steel circle needles. They are great, and they come with a yarn needle.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

ginamarie12345 said:


> I found it, but I have a question. It is wool and I have never been able to wear it because its' scratchy feel. So, question....is this scratchy and uncomfortable?


it's Cashmere


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

wordancer said:


> vjh1530 said:
> 
> 
> > The link is really long, so I hesitate to post it here.
> ...


you actually counted???


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

According to WOT (a rating system for websites) this website has a very poor rating. Just wanted to caution people to beware. My husband is a computer geek and protects our pc's with lots of special software, one of which is this.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

tryalot said:


> wordancer said:
> 
> 
> > vjh1530 said:
> ...


Tiny url gives you a before and after count.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> tryalot said:
> 
> 
> > wordancer said:
> ...


Glad to hear it, I was thinking you must be VERY bored
:thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

BEChristianson said:


> According to WOT (a rating system for websites) this website has a very poor rating. Just wanted to caution people to beware. My husband is a computer geek and protects our pc's with lots of special software, one of which is this.


Thanks for the info. I have to say I have been on their website multiple times without any of my various security programs giving an alert. Also, I have not had any virus problems. I'll keep my eyes open.


----------

